# Apricot wine - Any one have a recipe?



## scubaman2151 (Jan 13, 2008)

I searched Google and came up with some results but I was wondering if anybody here had a good recipe for apricot wine.


Thanks,


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you look at the recipes on the bottom left corner of this home page? I have not made an Apricot wine. 
I looked but there are none for Apricot on our site, Try searching Jack Kellar's website as he has made just about every wine out there and is a master.
The *Winemaking* Home Page
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have never made a fresh fruit apricot, but I just got out of the hot tub after drinking a bottle of (12%ABV) Orchard Breezen Peach Apricot Chardonnay, which has very little peach taste but a lot of Apricot taste. After a couple of months in the bottle, it's very good. If you could make a fresh fruit Apricot with this strong a flavor in it, it would be well worth the effort.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2008)

The W.E. Peach apricot is also very nice.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=HAR001




Do you think the peach flavors would be too strong in this wine kit^?


Scuba


----------



## smurfe (Jan 14, 2008)

Pretty standard recipe on the recipe page. 


http://www.finevinewines.com/Oregon-Fruit-Puree-Apricot-Recipe.htm




> <TABLE =table cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" align=center>
> <T>
> <TR>
> <TD =pageer vAlign=top align=middle>
> ...


----------

